

The Pentagon Is Investigating the Ashley Madison Leak - Fjolsvith
http://gizmodo.com/the-pentagon-is-investigating-the-ashley-madison-leak-1725413061

======
Fjolsvith
This is quite serious for the service members who used the site. I had a
friend in Federal prison who was doing 20 years for adultery in the Army.

~~~
a3n
Wow. Did he bang the base commander's wife? Adultery is vaguely against
military law (Article 134), but that stinks of vindictiveness.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniform_Code_of_Military_Justi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniform_Code_of_Military_Justice#Punitive_articles)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Hmm, he probably had been prosecuted for some other things. I just accepted
his story at face value as I had a torrid affair when I was in the Air Force,
and I remember it being so incredibly exciting because of the trouble we could
get in. She was also a servicemember who was married.

